# Zipp 101s



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

If anyone is looking for a set, mine are for sale.

Zipp 101 Clincher Black 700cc Road Time Trial Shimano SRAM 30mm Deep 23mm Wide | eBay


----------

